# Stanley Liberty plane on EBay



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I just saw this while looking for something else.

Posting in case anyone is interested. I had never heard of the Stanley Liberty line.

I am curious if anyone know anything about this plane.

Rather rough shape. Bidding starts at only $3.99 though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STA...071?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ce80ec4f


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks, i added it to my watch list. it has 6 days left though, so the price will probably go up.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dave (and others), here is an excerpt from a Liberty Bell Type study I found:

"The Liberty Bell design commemorates the Centennial Celebration of American Independence and was introduced
at the Philadelphia Exposition of 1876. Stanley made the Liberty Bell plane in five wood bottom with metal frame
models, numbers 122, 127, 129, 132 and 135 and two metallic models, numbers 104 and 105. The production of
these planes was deeply resented by Leonard Bailey who sued Stanley, claiming the lower priced Liberty Bells were
competing against the Bailey line licensed to Stanley. Bailey lost the suit and Stanley sold these planes for
approximately 42 years, discontinuing them in 1918."

The full type study (5 pages) was authored by Robert E. Ziegler and can be found here


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

trc65 said:


> Dave (and others), here is an excerpt from a Liberty Bell Type study I found:
> 
> "The Liberty Bell design commemorates the Centennial Celebration of American Independence and was introduced
> at the Philadelphia Exposition of 1876. Stanley made the Liberty Bell plane in five wood bottom with metal frame
> ...


Thank you very much for the information. This is really interesting. I am glad I asked the question. :thumbsup:

Shame the plane is in such rough condition. With this history, it would be a very interesting plane, even if not able to be used.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Without doing any research on it I could be wrong here but I don't believe that's a LB body.

If I remember right Stanley only made transition planes in that line... Again I could be wrong. 

I hope one of the Joe plane gurus takes a look because the adjusters on that plane look hauntingly familiar and I can't place it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Without doing any research on it I could be wrong here but I don't believe that's a LB body.
> 
> If I remember right Stanley only made transition planes in that line... Again I could be wrong.
> 
> I hope one of the Joe plane gurus takes a look because the adjusters on that plane look hauntingly familiar and I can't place it.


The type study link provided by trc65 has a sentence mentioning metal models.

"_Stanley made the Liberty Bell plane in five wood bottom with metal frame models, numbers 122, 127, 129, 132 and 135 and two metallic models, numbers 104 and 105._"


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Well... There ya go! I did say I might be wrong! :laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That doesn't look like a liberty bell metal plane to me. The body looks all wrong. I thought the metal liberty bells had squared off looking toes.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a pic of one. Maybe they are the same. 

http://www.handplane.com/229/stanley-no-104-liberty-bell-smooth-plane/


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ACP said:


> Here's a pic of one. Maybe they are the same.
> 
> http://www.handplane.com/229/stanley-no-104-liberty-bell-smooth-plane/



Good link. I think the EBay plane has the lever cap, but is missing the cap iron and blade. Even more reason for the low price, finding such parts will be difficult.

FYI. I am enjoying the replies. I am not looking to buy the plane, it just seemed unusual and I was curious to know more about the line.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's another picture that shows the liberty bell a little better.
http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=ht...E_PICS/2011-ARCHIVE/2011TOOLS/S6/IMG_8363.jpg


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

trc65 said:


> Here's another picture that shows the liberty bell a little better.
> http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=ht...E_PICS/2011-ARCHIVE/2011TOOLS/S6/IMG_8363.jpg


A nice picture of a plane in almost new condition.

I think the original EBay plane had the same square nose, but in a very rough condition compared to this picture.


----------



## gmiller0605 (Dec 29, 2012)

I was actually going to make a thread about this very line as I was just given one that was my grandfather that he supposedly acquired from HIS grandfather. It's in terrible shape, but it's still pretty cool.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

We're here waiting for you - love to see some pics of what you have - assembled and disassembled.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I got to use a liberty bell - no.27 equivalent at a recent adult ed ww class i attended. it had the "76" and was in pretty good shape - in use professionally by the instructor who does a lot of timber framing as well as historical restorations. Felt pretty cool to use from the historical aspect. And it didn't jam like my 27 does (I'm sure for reasons completely unrelated to the differences in the models). 

I think I read somewhere that the "76" was only on planes produces right around 1876. Could be wrong.

I have some pictures of it, which I'll post when I'm in front of the right computer.


----------



## texasfl0od (Nov 28, 2012)

one thing to keep in mind with the liberty bell transitional planes is that the blade depth is regulated by a thumb lever that i personally do not like as well as the regular stanley transitional planes ! something to think about .


----------



## gmiller0605 (Dec 29, 2012)

trc65 said:


> We're here waiting for you - love to see some pics of what you have - assembled and disassembled.


I'm too scared to mess with it right now. I'm in the middle of my first restore and am not confident enough with my abilities to take on something so cherished.


----------



## BOUTY (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. Enjoying the board . I happen to have a Stanley "Liberty Bell" Model 127 Type 1 Transitional Jack plane so this thread caught my attention. 1876- 1886 and it still works great.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BOUTY said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. Enjoying the board . I happen to have a Stanley "Liberty Bell" Model 127 Type 1 Transitional Jack plane so this thread caught my attention. 1876- 1886 and it still works great.


Welcome to the forum, but don't be a tease, please post some pictures.

We love to see old tools. :thumbsup:


----------

